# Kimber Stainless Ultra Carry II 1911 9mm



## jjgold (Oct 29, 2009)

Whose got one? Kinda Pricey. Thinking of pulling the trigger :anim_lol: on one.

Opinions Please?


----------



## shakermach (Mar 5, 2009)

Don't know but I'm thinking about one myself. I have the Pro Crimson carry II in .45acp and love it!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I like the little Para Ords Carry 9 or PDA over the Kimbers but that's why there's more than one flavors, A 1911-like weapon with a ramped barrel is pretty dang cool :smt023


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Sportingarms.com has a 9 mm in the Stainless Ultra Carry . They have good prices Looks like $839.00 shipped


----------

